
I'm broke entrepreneur so I built service for other broke entrepreneurs - stoprelax
Each week I send a list of 5 to 10 business apps &amp; software from whom I&#x27;ve managed to get my newsletter subscribers an extended free trial period. Generally the trial is 2x longer and it&#x27;s free to join my mailing list.<p>If you a have an app or software suggestion that you think others might love, please let me know in the comments and I&#x27;ll try to reach out to them. Feedback is also much appreciated.
======
ryuta
Good Incentive. Where can I find the mailing list link?

~~~
stoprelax
You can signup here: [https://www.gurusama.com](https://www.gurusama.com)

